# New canister Media



## AulonoHaprican (Mar 31, 2014)

Good evening all,
Just ordered a Fluval FX6 canister & Im wanting to know what medias are best.
I'll be running along with this a C-360. Im thinking of just having Biological & a polisher pad in the C-360. What would be best suited in the FX6?
Thanks in advance! :thumb:


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

aparently the fx6 comes all media unlike the fx5 so i would go with fluvals recommendations.
you can make changes along the way to suit your needs.
what is your tank size by dimensions? what are you stocking/ quantity/ size etc...all things to consider re your filtration


----------



## jeffkro (Feb 13, 2014)

I have read that BioHome is the best, but I don't think there are any major suppliers in the US. I use the included fluval ceramic rings, they seem to work pretty decent, a whole lot better than some other ceramic rings I bought on amazon


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

jeffkro said:


> I have read that BioHome is the best, but I don't think there are any major suppliers in the US. I use the included fluval ceramic rings, they seem to work pretty decent, a whole lot better than some other ceramic rings I bought on amazon


Biohome is (apparently) very good but the only seller is "Pondguru" on a certain site that ends in Bay. He's in the UK.


----------



## Boe82 (Mar 6, 2014)

I found someone in California who sells the BioHome, just started to the beginning of this year.


----------



## sorbi (Sep 27, 2013)

I have good results with Biohome Ultimate and BioHome UltraMini. Can only recommend. If you check ebay.com and search for Biohome, you will find the seller. He ships worldwide. I suggest to order large amount, you will save on shipping costs.


----------



## slade (Jan 1, 2011)

I have no experience with bio home, but I did look into it. It's supposed to be very good at bio filtration, but also breaks apart quickly.


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

slade said:


> I have no experience with bio home, but I did look into it. It's supposed to be very good at bio filtration, but also breaks apart quickly.


I know you can break it apart with your hands easily but does it come apart in normal use in a canister? I've never read that.


----------



## sorbi (Sep 27, 2013)

never broke apart in my canisters


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

ozman said:


> aparently the fx6 comes all media unlike the fx5 so i would go with fluvals recommendations.
> you can make changes along the way to suit your needs.
> what is your tank size by dimensions? what are you stocking/ quantity/ size etc...all things to consider re your filtration


it seems that the op has not responded to this along with you all, so has worked out their issue.

it is inmo polite to at least respond to all these people that spend their time to help you :?


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

Well oz the op wanted advise on media not just biohome which apparently hijacked the post. :wink:


----------

